# Crappie



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Welp,

I'm going to try for crappie tomorrow morning...any suggestions?


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i've been looking for crappie from the banks also. how'd you do today?


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

me and my father in law found 50...here's my half. Mostly 12 to 14 inches


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

nice work! where did you end up going if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Dang!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Damn u gotz them good! Keeps them all!


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Boom!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice job on the crappie - I was out late October and did ok as well but haven't had a chance to get back out since. Looking to get a few eye trips in now before everything ices up.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I went and got into them yesterday


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

We found crappies schooled up tight on Sunday in 15' fishing 12' deep. Find the shad and you'll find the crappie. For three hours we sat in one spot, flipped the bobber and minnow over the side of the boat and had non-stop action, 10" - 13". Had to leave after getting our limit, fish to clean, bite was still going strong. Reminder to self, get smaller diameter bobber stops, quite frustrating adjusting depth after each fish. Right Dave?


----------



## shadfreak000 (May 9, 2015)

Been catching good numbers at Delaware the past few weeks


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Muskeye said:


> Right Dave?


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Right! Thinking about the string ones that you cinch onto your line. The small rubber stops appear to be rated for 8 lb test line (.15 mm dia).


----------

